# Are Montgomery's Tubercles or raised bumps on the nipple a strong sign of pregnancy?



## Lewis

Hi All, 

My wife and I are trying for a baby. Unfortunately for the last few months we were unsuccessful which was heartbreaking :( This month at about 7 dpo we have both noticed lots of prominent raised bumps around her nipples although her nipples haven't changed colour.I've researched online and they are definately raised Montgomery's tubercles but I'm wondering if it could just be the heat as the weather here is quite hot at the moment. My partner is 10 dpo at the moment and in our impatience we used a first response early detection pregnancy test today (4 days before her next period is due) but got a negative result. Does anyone know how reliable Montgomery's tubercles or raised bumps on the nipple are as an indicator of pregnancy or what hormone causes them as I can't seem to find a definitive answer on any websites. Any help and advice would be very much appreciated.

Lewis


----------



## NickyT75

Hiya

it says online that they are a good sign but im afraid Ive had them a few times and turned out to be not pregnant :( 

its the Progesterone in the 2nd half of our cycles that causes them I believe... but early preg symptoms are very similar to Progesterone related things so they can be easily confused

10DPO is still quite early to be testing tho so dont give up hope... just wait a few days and try again

Best of luck to you both :dust: xx


----------



## Isobelhh

Well it was the first sign that made me suspect pregnancy. Seemed to happen probably around the time of conception. I googled and did an image search which made me even more certain. I think some women do get them generally but if she hasn't had any before then I'd say there's a good chance. Fingers crossed. The wait to do a test is so hard.. seems forever. I first used early pregnancy detection from a website and a faint line appeared way before it showed up on home pregnancy normal test. It's much darker line now though. As for changing colour, it hasn't happened to me yet but read somewhere it probably will in a matter of weeks. Hope that helps.


----------



## willbamom1day

I have a few of them now and have for last 2 cycles and I keep gettin the :witch: and bfn's - it could be a good sign for you though 

good luck to you!


----------



## HayleyJJ

do not give up hope i tested from 9dpo and got a bfp on 14dpo

but they say to test aound 16dpo i didnt realise i just read posts and pepople getting bfp from 10dpos and thought it was normal but when i looked into it its not


----------

